# Truck Bed Tie-Downs



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

I've been searching around online for a heavy-duty truck tie-down for Bullet, but all I can find are nylon ones and I know those will stretch as soon as they get wet. Just looking for suggestions on what anyone else has and how well it works. I need something that can attach to the clamps that are inside, near the bottom of the truck bed, not the holes that are in the top 4 corners because my truck doesn't have those. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

make your own with maybe a length of sturdy chain or cable, where you can hook a tie down in the middle, so he can't jump out. They also have those ones that are a track that secures into the middle of the bed, and the tie down slides in the track.

Some linkies:
Tie-down System

Pickup Truck Dog Tie

Dog Safety Cable - for Trax tie-downs - CargoGear Car and Truck Accessories

Ultra Pro Truck Dog Tie Downs 2pk - Dog Tie outs

Hope they helped.


----------



## socalapbt (Mar 13, 2011)

why not get a camper shell? thats what i used and it works great.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

a crate in the back is safest


----------



## slinky (Oct 12, 2009)

here's my one. similar to the truck bed one but from chain and links from the hardware. it sits up high so the dogs legs dont get tangled


----------



## socalapbt (Mar 13, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> a crate in the back is safest


:goodpost::clap:


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

Indie said:


> make your own with maybe a length of sturdy chain or cable, where you can hook a tie down in the middle, so he can't jump out. They also have those ones that are a track that secures into the middle of the bed, and the tie down slides in the track.
> 
> Some linkies:
> Tie-down System
> ...


Thanks, I really like the "Pickup Truck Dog Tie", looks really sturdy and easy to use. Don't know why I couldn't find that when I was googling... :hammer: I tried to order one, but think they might be having a problem with their site... every time I click the "order" button, it won't load the page... oh well, I'll try again later.



socalapbt said:


> why not get a camper shell? thats what i used and it works great.


well, you see, we just bought a Ford Raptor, and if you put a camper shell on one of those, it kinda takes away from the "bada**-ness" of the truck. LOL and we have 4-wheelers and a Polaris Rzr that will have to go in the back at times, and having to take a camper shell on and off for that will be a pain in the you-know-what.



performanceknls said:


> a crate in the back is safest


I agree, that would be the safest, but it would be something that we would have to take in and out frequently, which would be a pain in the butt too.



slinky said:


> here's my one. similar to the truck bed one but from chain and links from the hardware. it sits up high so the dogs legs dont get tangled


That looks nice, but unfortunately, in all the greatness that is the Ford Raptor, it doesn't have the holes in the top of the bed sides to tie anything down to, only tie-downs it has are inside the bed towards the bottom. :hammer:


----------



## slinky (Oct 12, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> a crate in the back is safest


i agree, but he didnt ask about a crate, he asked about tie downs.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Crates take two seconds to take in and out and in the summer you do not have to worry about the bed getting hot or the dog sitting in the sun. I know he didn't ask but I hate seeing tie outs in pick ups it is really hot in the summer.


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Crates take two seconds to take in and out and in the summer you do not have to worry about the bed getting hot or the dog sitting in the sun. I know he didn't ask but I hate seeing tie outs in pick ups it is really hot in the summer.


Thanks for the advice, but I am in Alaska, so don't have to worry about it gettting too hot. I *completely *agree that a crate would be the safest, but it's not the most convenient in this situation, as that would mean I would have to buy one. Cost of a large crate and shipping to a remote island in Alaska= well over $300.00 (every site I've checked, shipping is _*more than the cost of the crate itself*_, ridiculous, I know), and we don't have any stores that carry them here. That's one of the main downfalls to living in AK, everything costs a freakin fortune to ship and most places won't even ship here at all. I'm really not interested in spending that much money and have it sit out in the Alaskan weather and get rusty within a few months (high salt content in the air since I am on an island, makes everything rust quickly. We don't have any freeways/highways here and from end-to-end, the main road here is about 75-80 miles, so we will never have to go very far or fast at all.



slinky said:


> i agree, but he didnt ask about a crate, he asked about tie downs.


sorry, but I'll have to correct both of you... my username is kodiak*GIRL*. lol... :roll:


----------



## slinky (Oct 12, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Crates take two seconds to take in and out and in the summer you do not have to worry about the bed getting hot or the dog sitting in the sun. I know he didn't ask but I hate seeing tie outs in pick ups it is really hot in the summer.


again, i agree, tie outs have their limitations. hot days is one, not only from the sun but the black tray liner can burn their feet and bum (hense the carpet). but the air flow is better than most dog boxes and crates and where im from dogs suffer more from poor ventilation than direct sun. rainy days obviously is another issue. and also i dont feel comfortable doing 120kph or faster on the motorways with a dog in the back. either way some common sense is needed.


----------



## slinky (Oct 12, 2009)

im so sorry kodiakgirl. glad you have a sence of humour.


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

slinky said:


> im so sorry kodiakgirl. glad you have a sence of humour.


Can't get anywhere in life without one! lol


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

kodiakgirl said:


> Thanks for the advice, but I am in Alaska, so don't have to worry about it gettting too hot. I *completely *agree that a crate would be the safest, but it's not the most convenient in this situation, as that would mean I would have to buy one. Cost of a large crate and shipping to a remote island in Alaska= well over $300.00 (every site I've checked, shipping is _*more than the cost of the crate itself*_, ridiculous, I know), and we don't have any stores that carry them here. That's one of the main downfalls to living in AK, everything costs a freakin fortune to ship and most places won't even ship here at all. I'm really not interested in spending that much money and have it sit out in the Alaskan weather and get rusty within a few months (high salt content in the air since I am on an island, makes everything rust quickly. We don't have any freeways/highways here and from end-to-end, the main road here is about 75-80 miles, so we will never have to go very far or fast at all.
> 
> sorry, but I'll have to correct both of you... my username is kodiak*GIRL*. lol... :roll:


Gotcha! I did not even consider where you lived and that is totally understandable!


----------



## socalapbt (Mar 13, 2011)

looks cool to me

http://www.snugtop.com/products/images/F150_XTR.jpg


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

we had a cap on our S-10.. and it got REALLY hot in there, even with the windows open in it. We wound up taking it off and using crates for longer trips, and tie down straps for trips about town. Chansey learned to put her paws in the rear window of the cab, and stand with her head up above the cab.. Cute, but I didn't like that she could be hit by stones or whatever, so we stopped doing that.


----------



## dmcfall13 (Aug 18, 2010)

Here Is a pic that cEEclint posted in the Do-it-Yourself forum. Of a truck bed tie down. I'm thinking of making 1 of these myself since my trip to the lake is short, and my dog always wants to be in my lap!

And a link to the thread.

http://www.gopitbull.com/do-yourself/24077-made-few-things-today.html


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

socalapbt said:


> looks cool to me
> 
> http://www.snugtop.com/products/images/F150_XTR.jpg


ok.....ok..... I guess it doesn't look _that_ bad... lol. But we have 4-wheelers, dirt bikes, and and Polairs Rzr side-by-side that we will be putting in the back of the truck very frequently, and having to take a camper shell on and off will be a royal pain in the butt. lol


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

dmcfall13 said:


> Here Is a pic that cEEclint posted in the Do-it-Yourself forum. Of a truck bed tie down. I'm thinking of making 1 of these myself since my trip to the lake is short, and my dog always wants to be in my lap!
> 
> And a link to the thread.
> 
> http://www.gopitbull.com/do-yourself/24077-made-few-things-today.html


That looks really nice, but it rains _a lot_ here, and nylon stretches really easy. My parents had one similar that my dad made, and their _golden retriever_ stretched it out in a matter of a month, so I'm sure it wouldn't work for a pit in this rainy climate! haha. I really liked one of the suggestions Indie had in their first reply, it's made out of aircraft cable and was only $10 something, but their ordering page isn't working and I can't get ahold of anyone by phone. Hopefully I can get ahold of them soon, or else I'm probably going to get some chain from the hardware store and make one myself.


----------



## dmcfall13 (Aug 18, 2010)

kodiakgirl said:


> That looks really nice, but it rains _a lot_ here, and nylon stretches really easy. My parents had one similar that my dad made, and their _golden retriever_ stretched it out in a matter of a month, so I'm sure it wouldn't work for a pit in this rainy climate! haha. I really liked one of the suggestions Indie had in their first reply, it's made out of aircraft cable and was only $10 something, but their ordering page isn't working and I can't get ahold of anyone by phone. Hopefully I can get ahold of them soon, or else I'm probably going to get some chain from the hardware store and make one myself.


If chain is readily available for you I'd do the same. Was planing on making mine out of chain also lol. Just because it wont weaken because of being weathered like a rope and my truck is usually parked outside.


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

dmcfall13 said:


> If chain is readily available for you I'd do the same. Was planing on making mine out of chain also lol. Just because it wont weaken because of being weathered like a rope and my truck is usually parked outside.


I think that's what it's going to come down to for me. Still can't get ahold of the "supplier" for the one I like. Another downfall to using rope is that my guy just looooooves to chew on and play tug-of-war with rope. I could totally see him chewing through it in a matter of days. lol :hammer:

I think this thread would be a good sticky candidate, could be valuable information to others for the pros and cons of different tipes of truck-bed containment. Anyone else agree?


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

BUMP for sticky, anyone else agree? Though it might be better off in the DIY section...


----------

